# Flounder Gigging last night- 10-18



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Weather was a little iffy last night, but decided to put the boat in at the 17th street ramp and try my luck at gigging a few flounder. Managed to do pretty well despite therain and windy conditions, plus the murky water. Managed 4 nice ones between 8:30 and 10:30 around the downtown Pensacola area. Here are some pics from the trip.




























Due to high water and with the rainI was able to get to some areas that I don't normally get to. Best luckI had was in asandy lot just south of thekrispy kreme on9th ave. recommend you try there if anyone is going tonight.

Mark W


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

thats a good way to turn a bad day into a good night!!!! Very nice :takephotos!!! i see you had 2 in one spot, thats always nice!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, Ilike the two for one deals. WhenI can get them.

MarkW


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Best luckI had was in asandy lot just south of thekrispy kreme on9th ave. recommend you try there if anyone is going tonight.

Now that's some funny Sheeeet


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Post Great Report. Great pics.


----------



## whizzbang (Oct 3, 2007)

why would you post pics off of another website???????

http://nightstalkerguideservice.com/flounder2.html


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

for comedic relief????????????

Mark W


----------



## whizzbang (Oct 3, 2007)

That's just wrong....you get people pumped up for nothing


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Whizz

sorry you don't see the humor. After yesterday thought everyone could use some. Thought my quote about gigging behind the krispy kreme would clue people in that it was a joke. Flounder 9.75 got it.......

Mark W


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

guess i just wasnt quick enough today...i knew you were kidding about the sandy lot, but didnt know the rest was BS also. good one!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think a guy up the road from went last night (I saw his boat hooked uphis truck and parked were he normaly parks when he goes) 

I have no ideaswhere he could have went with the way the weather was here.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anybody that went last night is a better man than me. 

sorry if my attempt at humorrubbed anyone the wrong way. I'm over it.

markw


----------



## whizzbang (Oct 3, 2007)

I have no problems with i just thought those pics looked a little familiar...good luck on future trips


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

no problem here...i just feel dumb for not catching it!!! :doh:doh:doh


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Dude I am so glad you called him on that. I was thinking to myself there was no way he took those pictures last night at the foot of 9th ave. I was just down there yesterday and that water was pure orange from the run off of the interstate project. . :nonono:nonono:nonono:nonono:nonono


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well he did say it was all for humor...just took a little wile for someone to catch on...no hard feelings!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah! after someone recognized the pics from another web site.... I sure missed the clue about the sand area by Krispy creme.... The bay is also south of krispy creeme.... Of well


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

yEA dUde IF i WOULDn'T haVE GOTTEN CALlED out It wOULD hAve BeeNtraGIC. 

"just south"and "sand lot" should have been your first clue - besides the fact it was blowing a gale and raining like acow pissing on a flat rock all night last night 

Give me a break..please-

Mark W


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *markw4321 (10/19/2007)*yEA dUde IF i WOULDn'T haVE GOTTEN CALlED out It wOULD hAve BeeNtraGIC.
> 
> "just south"and "sand lot" should have been your first clue - besides the fact it was blowing a gale and raining like acow pissing on a flat rock all night last night
> 
> ...


The rain and wind had them a little spooky, but I managed to limit out that night. Had to switch from gig to bow and arrow cause they kept running on me. They were all 6-9 lbs. 

Sorry, my camera got wet in the thunderstorm so I couldn't take any pictures.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

LMAO!!!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Here we go again:banghead

Actully Im just jealous cause Im not imaginative enough to do somthing like that.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

All said and done, I did get a laugh out of it. :bowdown Thanks


----------

